# AFI Fall 2023 Zoom info session on 7/19/22



## Chris W

Learn about how to apply to AFI for Fall 2023 at their zoom info session Tuesday, July 19 at 3:00 p.m. PDT (via Zoom).









						Admissions Info Session: Fall 2023 Application Requirements and Updates | AFI CONSERVATORY
					






					conservatory.afi.com
				




To learn more about AFI also be sure to check out our interview with AFI admissions:














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------

